# Thread for the Irish



## Morgoth (Nov 26, 2003)

Well, I recently decided that there was nowhere to celebrate Celtic culture in TTF, and as there is (or was) The Guild Of Australians, I decided that a thread should be devoted to arguably the greatest nation on Earth. I decided I was the one to do this, because although being only half Irish (other half Polish!) I consider myself more Irish than English, due to the family I grew up around. My family comes from Loughrea in County Galway, on the beautiful west coast of Ireland, and my mother's (who is the Irish half) maiden name was Ganon. So, if anyone, either Irish, half Irish or with a love for the Irish, wants to post anything whatsoever to do with Ireland, feel absolutely free to do so. Cheers.


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Dec 6, 2003)

Well I think the Irish are awesome, being myself about half-Scottish, 1/4 Welsh and 1/4 English. So, Irish is the only thing I am not, but I'll try and go along, pretending I'm Irish, you never know, I might have a little in me.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 21, 2003)

Despite not having any Irish blood in me, I like the country, it's not too dissimilar to Scotland. Some of my favourite bands are from there - Cruachan and Primordial are both Irish. And for that fact alone, the country deserves respect 

Well, I could have some Irish blood in me somewhere, after all, the Scots moved over from Ireland hundreds of years ago, and eventually completely integrated with the natives, so you never know... Coincidentally, I'm supposed to have Viking blood in me - my grandmother had some condition to do with her hand which was hereditary, and originally found in Scandinavia...

Anyway, Ireland's cool, and the whole Celtic scene is incredibly so. Apart from the music, Scotland's better though


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, I must agree with you CraigSmith, I like Scotlan better too, but I figure, around herem Ireland's the next closest thing.


----------



## elffriend (Jan 7, 2004)

Can i join you Guild? I am half irish, my father was born in Rathmore County Kerry, but lived with his Grandmother in Charleville near Cork. The other half of me is Welsh, so I am a celt.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm half Irish, wow i just realized this thing is from january in 2004 hahaha


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 21, 2005)

*Thinks for a moment*
1/8 Irish and I've been to NI a few times. Am I in?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Oct 23, 2005)

Well, I er, think I'm 'bout 1/4 Irish, but that's hard to say sometimes for folks in the U.S. so... I certainly do have a taste for the music though. Just mention the Chieftans and I DIE!!! And many and varied other bands to different degrees... and even some bands that just have some Celtic thrown in with other crazy stuff, like Raphsody's madcap blend of prog metal, rennaissance, and Celtic. This is wandering slighlty off topic, so I'll stop here.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm a bit Irish...me grandma's 3/4.
 


And the culture itself amuses me. Ireland is the one place that I HAVE TO go before I die.


----------



## Wolfshead (Oct 28, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> And the culture itself amuses me.


Wrong word choice?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 28, 2005)

Er...no? That's what I meant. Why, what should I have said?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 28, 2005)

*The light catches in the long hair of the girl walking in, a shimmer of red glistening along the dark strands as they spill over the shoulder of a knitted wool shawl.*

I don't know how much, but I know that there is at least a bit of Irish in my blood. I love the art and music. There is (as far as I'm concerned) such a teasing and sad beauty woven into every bit of their song and craft. (alright, so I almost perfer the folk art mainly)

The hills, meadows and other mysteries of the land have a hold on something in me, though I have yet to see the land with my own two eyes. Maybe I'll see you there Black. 

There's a lot I could say I suppose... But I'll save it for later if we keep this thing going. That is, if I am allowed to stay... *flashes a grin*


----------



## Wolfshead (Oct 29, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Er...no? That's what I meant. Why, what should I have said?


Hmm, to be me at least, to say something amuses you would mean it was slightly comical - "that was an amusing joke", for example, in that you found it funny, and worthy of mirth.

Your comment could be interpreted as arrogance, in that you look on it from above, and view it as you would a plaything - something without much signifigance. Not that I'm implying you do, of course.

But that's really all just semantics


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 29, 2005)

Ack! No! I just mean...it amuses me. I like it. It's cool.  

'tis clear?


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 29, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Ack! No! I just mean...it amuses me. I like it. It's cool.
> 
> 'tis clear?


You're so racist, Blackstar


----------



## Wolfshead (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree, HS, Blackstar is certainly racist and should be banned from here henceforth.

Or not


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 31, 2005)

Ouch. That hurts, Mssr. Hammersmith. Here I thought you were my friend...


I'll just go die alone in a corner now, shall I?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 31, 2005)

*hugs Black* Now none a that. I won't have it. 

Now, Black. Chin up, that's a good lass. 

Let's keep on track, shall we.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey everybody! 

Happy Celtic New Year! 

Ha.


----------



## AlisaGoldielock (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Thread for red booze-hounds*

I do not respect the Irish any more.One day I wiil tell you why.


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh come on, you can't say something like that without arousing interest in everyone who reads it


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah! Tell us! It's so not allowed to say something like that and then disappear...


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 3, 2005)

Blackstar, you're off the hook. Goldielock, 1/8 of my blood is stirred to wrath against thee!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 4, 2005)

Yea, and 1/8 of mine as well!


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

Alisa obviously is attempting to illicit more unearned attention by the small, snide remark. *looks for the ignore button*


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 4, 2005)

Ah, Daranavo. I'm sure I recognise the chap in your avatar, but who is it?


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

Herger, the Joyous, from The 13th Warrior.


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 4, 2005)

Ah yes. Quite a good film, that.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

Indeed, it is one of my Favorites.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 9, 2005)

Ah, but whilst thou never change it, Dar? I am afraid tis becoming stuck.

 

Anyone have any other favorite part, piece, thing or anything else that could be a contribution to this little thread?

I got myself a new Celtic instrumental c.d. the other day. Sad to say I have yet to enjoy it. (I should go start it, I've got some time just now) I've only heard a bit of some of the songs as the others in the car at that time would rather listen to talk shows or other stuff.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes I would suggest picking up the CD: Movie Sound Track to Cal. Cal being a movie starring Daniel Day Lewis about the IRA. A very good, older movie. The music is priceless and I covet this CD which is very hard to find.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 10, 2005)

I got a tape of the Irish Tenors (im 1/2 irish, not 1/3 i think i said 1/3 before lol) and ireally enjoy the tape!


----------

